# Major Computer Question Please Help



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

I have been up all night doing a search trying to find out what the heck is wrong with a computer. We at first thought it was the power supply because the computer would not turn on at all alone with nothing running so we tested the power supply with a meter and it showed the power supply wasn't putting out the volts it needed so we ordered a brand spanking new one. w Well the new power supply came in and we put it in the computer and made sure all the wires plus everything else was hooked up good no loose wires or connections. Went to turn this darn computer on and still no power so we took the new power supply an tested it to make sure not a bad one and the test meter on it said it was good so we took the power supply and tested it in another computer an it worked 100% great. So we know it's not the power supply. So we ended up checking the power button it was ok so what could be wrong with this computer we are working on. Oh the computer is a emachine. 


Here is a little more information on the eMachine we are working on
eMachine computer has no noise, no sign of life whatsoever other than the green light on the motherboard is showing on. When we put the new power supply in it is still doing the same thing has no noise, no sign of life what so ever other than the green light on the motherboard is showing on. So could it be the CPU is gone bad or the motherboard is fried? We can not get the power to come on at all on this eMachine computer. 

Maybe someone can give some help on this one. This is the very first computer we haven't been able to fix.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

I had one exactly like this last week for a customer. No noise just the LED on the MB would light.

It was in fact the motherboard that was bad.

Just happened to have a nearly identical MB kicking around in the shop and we put it in and boom. Back in business.

Lee


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

You must "simplify" the system :

- with the power off and the power cable (the one that goes to the wall plug) disconnected
- completely disconnect all hard drives, all optical drives (i.e. CD, DVD, etc.) and all floppy drives
- "completely" means disconnect power and data cables
- remove anything USB powered aside from keyboard and mouse
- remove any cards except video card (ie. remove modems, sound cards, ethernet cards, etc)
- if you have multiple memory sticks, remove all but one

Now try to boot the system.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Had almost the exact same problem (but not with an eMachine) a couple of weeks ago.

Replaced the power supply first, then the CPU, and finally the motherboard. It could have been any of those, but it was the motherboard. We just went from most likely problem and worked our way down.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

dead mobo...

new ones are cheap w/a new cpu.

I have 1 gig [2x512] of memory for sale cheap, never used if you need it.


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

We tested everything an the motherboard is DOA.. So when we get to talk to this person about their computer guess they will buy a new one instead of buying a new motherboard.

Thanks for all the help.


----------

